# Sirius transponder problems in Madison, WI



## daver9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I am usually able to get a Sirius signal in my office with no problem from the transponders in Madison. The last couple of days the signal has been one bar to "searching" all day long. 

Any idea if the transponder (or repeater, my tech knowledge is limited) is down? If so anyone know who to call? 

Thanks, 

Dave


----------

